# Some new old stuff ...



## dxqcanada (Dec 3, 2018)

Yashica YF ... 1959-60
A fairly uncommon Leica-ish Barnack copy. One of the last bottom loaders, but it had a hinged back like the Leica M3 ... and it had a winding lever ... with Leica thread mount.
Based on the Nicca III-F




Yashica YF + Super Yashinon 5cm f/1.8 by Dennis, on Flickr

other additions are not really considered "collector" items ... sadly, only the Canon F-1n was the only one I had to repair even though the first two where advertised as "not working for parts".




Canon AE-1 + FD 50mm f/1.8, 1976-84




Nikon FE + Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 Ai, 1978-83




Canon F-1n + FD 50mm f/1.8, 1976-81


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 3, 2018)

My 2 favs are the YF (I have one) and that very nice FE. The Canon F1 looks like a tank!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah, the FE and lens are in mint condition when I got it. The Canon AE-1 was at least dirty.
The Yashica/Nicca cameras have always intrigued me, and I was lucky enough to land this one ... but it does need a CLA.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 4, 2018)

Some very nice looking old cameras.....


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 4, 2018)

Very nice set of old cameras.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks. I do not usually get SLR's as they have too much electronics, but I couldn't pass these ones up.
Now I have to sell them off to get more broken stuff.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 4, 2018)

webestang64 said:


> The Canon F1 looks like a tank!



The Canon F-1's were build like the Nikon F, so yeah they are built, and feel like a tank.


----------



## Dany (Dec 5, 2018)

Superb and rare YF.
A very nice set of cameras in very good condition.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks @Dany, though I would prefer getting more "vintage" stuff like you get ... but the YF is a nice camera.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 5, 2018)

Yep, I have that one, I like tanks. Got used to them I guess, and a camera with some weight to it seems almost easier to hold and stay balanced than something lightweight. I like mechanical SLRs, no battery except for the meter is my kind of  camera.

Nice set of cameras you have there.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 5, 2018)

hmmmm, I've been wanting a Nikon SLR. Too bad all I have to trade is some older, broken stuff.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 5, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> hmmmm, I've been wanting a Nikon SLR. Too bad all I have to trade is some older, broken stuff.



... ehhhhh, did you say OLDER, BROKEN STUFF ?? 
Is that that big stash you got ?


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, there are a few cameras that have obvious shutter speed issues - at least. Don't know if they're "broken" per se, but need some tlc/cla.
Are there prohibitive costs for sending old cameras back and forth across the "border"?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 6, 2018)

Customs likes to have their share ... one of the reasons I prefer buying in country.
Sometimes you luck out and they just move it through, other times you get hit with taxes and processing charges (camera equipment is currently duty free, though that was with NAFTA) ... cause you have to put a value on the item for insurance purposes in case they lose it.

What you got to trade?


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2018)

I will have to go back thru and look. One of the folders I think had a goofy shutter. I'll get some prints back from the Kodak 35rf today, see how they look. I have two of those, so that's a candidate. Feel free to take another look at that post of mine and see if anything has particular intrigue.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 6, 2018)

Can you PM me a list of the make/model (except for what you are keeping) ... I can't exactly make out what all of them are from the post.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2018)

Will do, but may not be as quickly as I would like to reply. busy with other futile tasks


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 6, 2018)

No prob, I am not in a rush.

Anyone else wanna trade working stuff for broken stuff ?


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 24, 2018)

Interested in a non-functional Rollimagic?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 25, 2018)

The Barbarian said:


> Interested in a non-functional Rollimagic?



Hmm, that's a interesting one ... I am not familiar with that one. What's wrong with it?


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 26, 2018)

Shutter seems stuck.   Because the bezel doesn't provide an easy access in, I've been reluctant to use the lighter fluid fix on it.   There is leatherette just below the lower lens, where a "Rollimagic" name should be on every other one I've seen.    The f-stop dial on the front has a scratch in the chrome, as if someone tried to use something other than a spanner wrench on it.    Leatherette is starting to curl up near the lower film release and is coming on the upper film release.   There's some black paint missing along the back and on corners.

I guess it has a selenium meter, which does not seem to work.

I'll get some pictures for you.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 26, 2018)

Ok, did some research on the Rollei Magic I ... it is the only Rollei TLR that is auto exposure only, so if the light meter is not working the camera no work. They added manual exposure on version II.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 26, 2018)

Kinda figured so.   Couldn't find any way to manually use it.   And rebuilding a selenium meter is probably not a realistic goal.   Sorry about that.  I guess it will continue to be a handsome paperweight for me.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 2, 2019)

latest old stuff/broken and good;  late nikromat and 2 lenses;  very good nikor 50, after market screw mount with a very good adaptor to nikon F,  but,  the camer body needs work.   as to parts, i was amazed to find the meter is active.  vin


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2019)

@vin88 you gatta show it


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have an identical of the last one. Still works great, but man is it hard on batteries. Always has been. Should have known when I bought it as it came with a handy little leather pouch on the strap to carry extra batteries.


----------



## vin88 (Feb 2, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> @vin88 you gatta show it


 too much work.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2019)

vin88 said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > @vin88 you gatta show it
> ...



In the Collectors Corner's Forum it's show and tell


----------



## vin88 (Feb 3, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> vin88 said:
> 
> 
> > dxqcanada said:
> ...


     ok,    when i get another digital camera


----------

